# Father rapes daughter



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

*
I**n a shocking development, a 60-year-old businessman was arrested for raping his daughters for over 9 years. The businessman, who hailed from Gujarat, owns a manufacturing company of radium plates and automobiles in Andheri, Mumbai. His wife was arrested for abetting the crime. The couple, who were under the influence of a Tantrik, believed that raping the daughters would make them rich and prosperous. **
According to the police, the man came in contact with the tantrik in 2000, who reportedly told him that the family would prosper if the father establishes sexual relationship with his daughter. The businessman continued to rape his elder daughter (who is 21 now) for 9 years.

The girl had to go through mental agony, but maintained silence over the years. She decided to raise her voice, when her younger sister (15) became a victim of his father and the tantrik five months ago.

The sisters accompanies by their maternal uncle and grand mom, filed a police complaint, following which the father, the mother and the tantrik were arrested.

Can the Indians go to this level of incest? 


Source: *www.breakingnewsonline.net/2009/03/*businessman*-arrested-for-raping.html


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2009)

^^give proper source next time.

And no mother would ever want her kids to be raped. These people are devoid of human qualities.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 19, 2009)

^Now, u put his photo in ur profile pic. Be patriotic. Psychos idhar bhi hai...


----------



## Stuge (Mar 19, 2009)

hmm  this is sad.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Mar 19, 2009)

i have previously posted it [thread = 110930]here[/thread]. 
here is the source.
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Cities/Man-held-for-raping-daughters/articleshow/4285650.cms


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2009)

WTF!! Blind superstitions are ruining India!


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 20, 2009)

And we talk about the cultural heritage of this area. Duh!


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 20, 2009)

Educated, yet illiterate.


----------



## mediator (Mar 20, 2009)

> who reportedly told him that the *family would prosper* if the father establishes sexual relationship with his daughter.


How ironical!


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2009)

I feel like killing those retards!


----------



## utsav (Mar 25, 2009)

@Gagan
Lets go then


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 25, 2009)

They are satanist that's what they believe but their beliefs are not known to many...........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 25, 2009)

WTF! Going in India..

Gagan chal yaar!!. :-X


----------



## Coool (Mar 25, 2009)

india is devoloping in this way


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 25, 2009)

one part missin is that the tantrik was also rapin the elder sis... these guys shud b burnt alive after puttin acid on their d*** tat shud b a fittin punishment....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 25, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## Roadripper (Mar 25, 2009)

ssaala beti koi bhi nahi choda feeling sad for the poor daughtere... burn all involved.. alive...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 25, 2009)

It happens only in India.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I read this on paper day before and I was wondering how superstitious some people are even though we are in 2009...


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF is goin on...another one

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Punjab...r-for-raping-daughter/articleshow/4317364.cms


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG... no wtf is this??? !! i am sorry for that girl


----------



## mahesh (Mar 26, 2009)

soul_reaver said:


> these guys shud b burnt alive after puttin acid on their d*** tat shud b a fittin punishment....



Or fill them with severe pain and kill them inch by inch by giving maximum pain......


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> It happens only in India.


Ahem, there are a lot of already reported cases on similar incidents from all over the world. But the only difference is that those retarded, fu**** as*ho** fathers were not encouraged by 'tantriks' on those situations.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

How can the mother be of such barbaric mind!! All those superstitious people are not even caring for what grave mistake they have done.... and still thinks them to be right.

*www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?newsid=1241059


----------



## yippee (Mar 26, 2009)

well if you want to get rich and be powerful do human sacrifices and rape your kids thats what some people believe its nothing different than some people doing animal sacrifices in temples and these people are all around the world


----------

